# Right now I have a houseful of kids.....



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

...7 to be exact, all under the age of 8 and Mandalay has not jumped or mauled anyone!!! (the whiny girl I mentioned in another post is not here) I am SOOOOO proud of my girl!! She followed them around for a while at first, but now she is laying in the living room, chewing her bone, and behaving herself!! 

<span style="color: #FF0000">THIS IS REALLY MY DOG!!! </span>







Yippee!! I never thought it would take so little time to teach Mandalay that kids do not like to be knocked down, chewed on, mauled or chased. But I think she has got it. 

When one of the 6 year olds said to Mandalay "You are being such a good girl, Mandi", my heart melted. When the whole lot of them insisted on hovering around her ALL petting her *AT THE SAME TIME *and she did not even look up from her bone, I may have shed a tear. But when they went RUNNING through the house (yes, ALL of them!) and she stood, looked at them, and then OBEYED my _leave it _command instead of taking off after them...I felt as proud of my puppy as I ever have.

I know it is small and I know this is not some HUGE accomplishment that is going to gain us rank in the Guiness Book or anything, but it feels huge. 

Mandalay has been stubborn from the get go. It did not help that we got her as a 9 week old puppy while I was 6 months pregnant and then I spent the last 4 months of that pregnancy in and out of the hospital, on and off bed rest and then had a C-Section to recover from so Mandalays training had gotten put on hold. But this proves that it may be more work starting later, but a little determination (and a lot of chicken for treats







) will get a dog that does not eat neighborhood children!! Since that was what I wanted then I am golden. I did not desire Rin Tin Tin, I did not want Lassie. I was not after a dog that could skip backwards while balancing its human on its nose, write its own name or sky dive. I wanted a pet that my kids could grow up with, that would bark if someone tried to break in, and that we could cuddle with....AND WE HAVE HER!

Alright, thats my emotional overspill for the week. I am just so darned proud of my puppy.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, that is a great feeling to have, you should be proud! Good Girl Mandalay!


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I am so proud of you Mandalay. Such a good girl!









Elvi


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

GOOD GIRL MANDALAY!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

AWESOME!!


----------

